# [Risolto]Redirigere output emermge su file

## Nio84

Salve , quando ho provato a emergere Xorg , mi sono ritrovato degli output a schermo che mi indicavano problemi con pacchetti ati bloccati.......ora, siccome volevo leggere bene l'output in modo tale da poter essere chiaro nel post...vorrei sapere come fare per mettere l'output a video di 

```
emerge xorg-server
```

 in un file di testo su una penna usb....

Montata la penna usb ...ho provato :

```
 emerge xorg-server > /mnt/usbpen/logemerge.txt
```

L'unica cosa che mi scrive nel file è "calculating dependencies" mentre io volevo tutto l'output che c'era a video.Last edited by Nio84 on Wed Jun 23, 2010 8:10 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## k01

```
emerge -p xorg-server > /mnt/usbpen/logemerge.txt
```

e attendi che finisca

----------

## Nio84

Grazie mille adesso provo

----------

## Nio84

Nada anche con -p non funziona nel file mi scrive solo una riga e basta....   :Sad: 

----------

## bi-andrea

cioè da dei problemi mentre installa e s'inchioda nell'installazione di un pacchetto della collana delle dipendenze di xorg-server?

Se per caso hai scaricato lo stage3 di maggio, non so cosa ha, ma mi dava notevoli problemi di ogni tipo anche a me, tipo /dev/null, non riesce a creare make......., con quello di giugno ho fatto un'installazione liscia da meraviglia.........

----------

## k01

aaah ma forse i messaggi dei pacchetti bloccati vanno nell'output dello standard error, prova:

```
emerge -p xorg-server 2> /mnt/usbpen/logemerge.txt
```

mi ero dimenticato questo particolare, sorry  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Salve , quando ho provato a emergere Xorg , mi sono ritrovato degli output a schermo che mi indicavano problemi con pacchetti ati bloccati.......ora, siccome volevo leggere bene l'output in modo tale da poter essere chiaro nel post...vorrei sapere come fare per mettere l'output a video di 

 

siccome ho avuto anche io problemi del genere, forse il tuo caso è il seguente:

nel caso tu stia cercando di installare xorg-server-1.8 e usi i driver closed sources, si verificherà un conflitto.

io l'ho risolto così:

```
layman -a gentoo-quebec;

```

e poi ti vai ad installare il driver dal repository gentoo-quebec

se ho sbagliato, chiedo venia

----------

## Nio84

```
Se per caso hai scaricato lo stage3 di maggio, non so cosa ha, ma mi dava notevoli problemi di ogni tipo anche a me, tipo /dev/null, non riesce a creare make......., con quello di giugno ho fatto un'installazione liscia da meraviglia.........
```

In effetti non sono stati 2 anni rosei per gentoo...ulrimamente..

```
emerge -p xorg-server 2> /mnt/usbpen/logemerge.txt
```

Grazie intanto provo questo..

Darkman, si uso i driver fgrlx , a quanto ne so sono gli unici con le funzioni 3d al completo . Boh intanto vedo di postarvi un filedi emerge di output video con gli errori e i pacchetti bloccati ....poi speriamo bene  :Razz: 

----------

## Nio84

OK output prodotto con :

```
emerge -p xorg-server 2> /mnt/usbpen/xorgt.xt
```

Grazie.....

----------

## cloc3

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  emerge xorg-server > /mnt/usbpen/logemerge.txt
> ```
> ...

 

io di solito uso il comando nohup emerge pacchetto >out.txt 2>error.txt & per separare i flussi di log.

è importante però sapere che emerge gestisce autonomamente un sistema di log attraverso la variabile PORT_LOGDIR che si può impostare in /etc/make.conf.

la tecnica che uso io, di conseguenza, è ridondante e ha pure il difetto di produrre un piccolo rallentamento della compilazione.

per approfondimenti:

```

# man make.conf

```

----------

## Kernel78

io sarò all'antica ma mi sono impostato nel make.conf le variabili

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI
```

così loggo sia su file e mi faccio inviare automaticamente una mail  :Wink: 

----------

